# Lelit Mara X - no water coming to group head, water or steam wand



## Swervinc (Jun 13, 2021)

I purchased a Lelit MaraX a couple of months ago and yesterday when I went to make my coffee there was no pressure.

When I lift the lever there is very little water coming out of the group head. When I run the water tap for a bit it sounds like the pump kicks in but stays on way longer than it should and it doesn't look like it's taking water from the tank.

I removed the water filter as I had seen that caused some problems for others but that didn't fix my issue. I also opened the mushroom on the e61 and checked the jet wasn't blocked but that also didn't fix it.

Any other ideas of what I can check or is it easier to try and get it fixed under warranty?

Thanks!


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Swervinc said:


> I purchased a Lelit MaraX a couple of months ago and yesterday when I went to make my coffee there was no pressure.
> 
> When I lift the lever there is very little water coming out of the group head. When I run the water tap for a bit it sounds like the pump kicks in but stays on way longer than it should and it doesn't look like it's taking water from the tank.
> 
> ...


 I think it's always worth contacting your retailer in the first instance if basic checks don't help.* Here are some things they might want you to clarify. It's very important to be precise, otherwise people jump to conclusions about the type of fault.*

I purchased a Lelit MaraX a couple of months ago and yesterday when I went to make my coffee there was no pressure. This is very imprecise and unclear, No steam pressure, or no brew pressure, if there was no brew pressure did you her the pump run, or was the pump not running?

When I lift the lever there is very little water coming out of the group head. When I run the water tap for a bit it sounds like the pump kicks in but stays on way longer than it should and it doesn't look like it's taking water from the tank. This is two questions in one, which can cause confusion



When I lift the lever there is very little water coming out of the group head. Is the pump running when you do this?


When I run the water tap for a bit it sounds like the pump kicks in but stays on way longer than it should and it doesn't look like it's taking water from the tank. How much water did you run from the tap, is a bit 100ml, 200ml 500ml...How long did the pump stay on?


It sounds like your boiler is heating, the autofill circuit is working....depending on your answers to the other questions..it may be very easy for them to pinpoint the fault and tell you exactly where to look. e.g, a blockage or kink in the feed tube to the pump.


----------

